# December 2013 storms



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 24, 2013)

*Ford says restoring all power by Christmas Day 'not going to happen'*
by CBC News   
December 24, 2013

 

Toronto  Mayor Rob Ford says restoring all power by Christmas Day is ''not going  to happen,'' as the fight continues to get the lights back on for  hundreds of thousands of Toronto residents who lost power in the wake of  the weekend ice storm.


*Ice storm will mean dark Christmas for thousands of Canadians *
by CBC News     
December 24, 2013

 

Thousands  of Canadians are facing a dark Christmas in the wake of a brutal storm  that hit southern Ontario and Quebec and is now pounding the Maritimes.

*Carbon monoxide poisoning in ice storm blackout leaves 2 dead*
by CBC News   
December 24, 2013

 

Two  people are dead and others in the Greater Toronto Area are in hospital  for carbon monoxide poisoning as residents try unconventional ways to  heat their homes following the weekend?s ice storm.


*Weekend storms keep Ottawa road crews busy*
by CBC News   
December 24, 2013

 

Ottawa has already seen 110 centimetres (43 inches) of snowfall so far this winter season, nearly half the annual average for the city.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 24, 2013)

Praying for all those who are suffering.


----------



## Retired (Dec 24, 2013)

How are you doing in Ottawa, David?  

Has the weather caused any difficulties for you to do what you planned to do?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 24, 2013)

There's a ton of snow here but most of the freezing rain bypassed us so as far as I know there are no widespread power outages in this area. Looks like Toronto area took the brunt of that and then eastern Quebec and the maritime provinces.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 24, 2013)

This was last week after the first storm hit. The snowbanks are 3-4 times higher now.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 24, 2013)

These are not of our street but they give a flavor of what it looks like in the nation's capital this week:


----------



## Retired (Dec 24, 2013)

Gulp!   I've been looking at Traffic cameras around Ottawa  but they don't show the real picture of the situation in residential areas like your photos depict.

Traffic Cameras further West....Kingston, Toronto, Niagara Falls

Looks pretty bad..hope it improves soon..:encouragement:


----------



## MHealthJo (Dec 25, 2013)

Gosh. I hope people are coping as best they can.

What happens with big snow buildup?    A) Does the snow buildup just melt away quite a bit on any day when the temperature is not as cold? Or    B) When there's a lot, does it kind of just sit around until spring is a bit closer and the temperature really changes?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 25, 2013)

No they eventually send dump trucks around and huge snow-blowers that blow the bancks into the trucks to be hauled away.


----------



## Banned (Dec 25, 2013)

But sometimes it's faster just to wait for that warm spring day and let it all melt....


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Mari (Feb 17, 2014)

February 2014  :cold:  another blizzard of snow - I am ready to move somewhere, anywhere - or would if I could get out of my driveway!!!


----------

